# comment creer une adresse email .mac?



## prugne (26 Novembre 2008)

est-ce possible et si oui et à quel endroit puis je la creer?
merci bien
prugne.


----------



## schwebb (26 Novembre 2008)

Hello,

L'adresse mac.com (renommée récemment me.com) fait partie d'un pack payant proposé par Apple, comprenant entre autres un espace de stockage en ligne et cette fameuse adresse.

Mais tu peux tester gratuitement ce pack pendant 60 jours.


----------



## prugne (28 Mars 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> L'adresse mac.com (renommée récemment me.com) fait partie d'un pack payant proposé par Apple, comprenant entre autres un espace de stockage en ligne et cette fameuse adresse.
> 
> Mais tu peux tester gratuitement ce pack pendant 60 jours.



merci je suis passé à l adresse me.com


----------

